# A stretch of countryside



## Hotmale

Mam jeszcze jeno pytanie:
jak przetłumaczyć: "a stretch of countryside"?


Dziękuję.


----------



## Thomas1

Hotmale said:


> Mam jeszcze jeno pytanie:
> jak przetłumaczyć: "a stretch of countryside"?
> 
> 
> Dziękuję.


hmmm do tego potrzeba nam chyba trochę kontekstu, Hotmale. 

_pas krajobrazu_

Jednak konteskt by się przydał.


Tom


----------



## Hotmale

Nie mam nic więcej prócz listy tego typu wyrażeń, ale 'pas' bardzo mi się podoba.

Raz jeszcze dzięki .


----------



## AndrzejR

_Pas krajobrazu_ wygląda ładnie, ale nic nie znaczy. Najlepsze tłumaczenie,to po prostu _krajobraz_.


----------



## Cognitivist-to-become

Wszystko ładnie, pięknie, ale samo  słowo "krajobraz" nie zawiera w sobie informacji, że mówimy o terenie poza miastem (Oxford Advanced Dictionary: "countryside= land outside towns and cities, with fields, woods etc")
Moja propozycja: teren wiejski (rural area)/tereny wiejskie. "Stretch of" sygnalizuje rozległość, ale w polskim tego nie uwzględniamy
Co wy o tym myślicie?


----------



## Thomas1

Cognitivist-to-become said:


> Wszystko ładnie, pięknie, ale samo słowo "krajobraz" nie zawiera w sobie informacji, że mówimy o terenie poza miastem (Oxford Advanced Dictionary: "countryside= land outside towns and cities, with fields, woods etc")
> Moja propozycja: teren wiejski (rural area)/tereny wiejskie. "Stretch of" sygnalizuje rozległość, ale w polskim tego nie uwzględniamy
> Co wy o tym myślicie?


Jak dla mnie _pas_ nie jest takie złe, chociaż nie użyłbym tego we wszystkich kontekstach, n.p.: _pas terenu wiejskiego_ brzmi trochę dziwnie.   Jest jeszcze jedno ale, teren wiejski nie uwzględnia terenów, górskich, leśnych, etc.

Jak już wspomniałem wcześniej, tłumaczenie będzie zależało od kontekstu, nie da się podać jednolitego przekładu, który będzie odpowiedni we wszystkich kontekstach.

Tom

Edit: jeszcze wpadło mi do głowy _pasmo_ jako tłumaczenie _streach._


----------



## Cognitivist-to-become

Nie mówiłam przecież o pasie , uważam że można  go spokojnie pomijać (a wręcz należy).
Myślę, że countryside to każdy teren "niemiejski", niezależnie od jego ukształtowania powierzchni, oczywiście, jeśli z kontekstu wynika, że są tam góry/pagórki itp, będziemy tłumaczyć dokładniej (mountainuous/hilly, respectively).Ale wciąż uważam, że wiejskość wystarczy (chyba, że ktoś rozumie to jako wioskę od znaku drogowego do znaku drogowego )
bo i jak inaczej powiedzieć, że coś leży poza miastem?


----------



## Thomas1

Cognitivist-to-become said:


> Nie mówiłam przecież o pasie , uważam że można go spokojnie pomijać (a wręcz należy).
> Myślę, że countryside to każdy teren "niemiejski", niezależnie od jego ukształtowania powierzchni, oczywiście, jeśli z kontekstu wynika, że są tam góry/pagórki itp, będziemy tłumaczyć dokładniej (mountainuous/hilly, respectively).Ale wciąż uważam, że wiejskość wystarczy (chyba, że ktoś rozumie to jako wioskę od znaku drogowego do znaku drogowego )
> bo i jak inaczej powiedzieć, że coś leży poza miastem?


Chyba się zamyśliłem jak to pisałem. Sorry. 

Mnie krajobraz wiejski po prostu bardziej kojarzy się z typowo wiejskimi obszarami (pola uprawne, bydło, zagrody, etc.), jest też jeszcze jedna rzecz, ja, na przykład, teoretycznie mieszkam na wsi, ale krajobraz który tu możesz zobaczyć niewiele ma wspólnego ze wsią. Ok, już się nie czepiam. 

Teren niemiejski wydaje sie dobrą definicją.


Tom


----------

